# William Tell Stunt Gone Wrong



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 8, 2016)

There are no words for how bad this is...

This Fake Karate Master Botched A William Tell Stunt In The Dumbest Way Imaginable

*"This Fake Karate Master Botched A William Tell Stunt In The Dumbest Way Imaginable*
_BY: ANDY ISAAC 02.07.16"_​


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 8, 2016)

ouch


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 8, 2016)

She's going to need more than a couple of Anadin Extra after that ;-)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2016)

Stupid people doing stupid stuff!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 8, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Stupid people doing stupid stuff!


Only if it wasn't intentional lol. I only say this because the guys watching didn't seem to concern or shocked that she got kicked in the head. But then again I could be reading into lol.


----------

